# Metro



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Any news on the open?


----------



## Kim Williams (Apr 29, 2009)

The bitch check has really put things way behind.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

How's Shayne checking them?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Kim Williams said:


> The bitch check has really put things way behind.


I'd like to see a bitch check become SOP
Howard, I'm not referring to Shayne's type of "Bitch Check"


----------



## Kim Williams (Apr 29, 2009)

Right now they are going door to door in the surrounding neighborhoods. They are not taking this lightly. Should be running dog 1 here shortly.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Has the Q bitch check been completed and is there any news on what they are doing.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Bitch check? Seriously?

The results of that might prove interesting.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Bitch check? Seriously?
> 
> The results of that might prove interesting.


*NEXT*


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Think she's clear to compete, I checked her.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

After spending last weekend with Ricco Suavee-Shayne.. I can assure you the bitch check will be done properly and nothing will be overlooked.
________
501


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Did the open finish the 1st/2nd series?

fp


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

What is the status of the qualifying? Thanks


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

2, 3, 6, 10, 14, 15, 19, 22, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 34, 37, 39, 40, 43, 45, 46, 47, 49, 59, 60, 63, 64, 66, 70, 71, 73, 79, 83, 86, 87

Callbacks for open


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qual callbacks: 1, 2, 4, 8, 10, 17, 25

Water marks in the morning


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> *NEXT*


In all seriousness, some things should be illegal.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

FOM said:


> Qual callbacks: 1, 2, 4, 8, 10, 17, 25
> 
> Water marks in the morning


Grassyass


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Lainee,

Do you know the rotation?

Thanks for the callbacks.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

74, so 79 starts


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang. Mr. Danny killed it.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Fast Woody said:


> After spending last weekend with Ricco Suavee-Shayne.. I can assure you the bitch check will be done properly and nothing will be overlooked.


We need to set up a tick check instead of a bitch check. I've never seen so many ticks... it's bad - even for Oklahoma.

Another long rainy day tomorrow!

SM


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Dang. Mr. Danny killed it.


Farmer - 9 out of 18
Schrader - 9 out of 11
Edwards - 5 out of 13
Bearden - 2 out of 3
Cope - 2 out of 2

Pardon me if some of those were scratches...just went off running order.

Some nice dogs didn't make it to the 2nd...Skeeter, Annie, Pogo to name 3.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm guessing you didn't count Gracie for Mr. Danny. 10 of 19. I'm just saying some of his younger dogs came through, though I just scanned it quickly earlier when I mentioned it. Catcher going out in the 1st is also surprising.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

How much are umbrella's going for?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qual results

1st 1
2nd 17
3rd 2
4th 25
RJ 10
Jam 8


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DKR said:


> How much are umbrella's going for?



Need life boats, not umbrellas!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Send grounding rods, life vests and boats.........SOS!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Amateur

530 yd long bird with one tiny kid throwing, or so it seems. That ones first, then flier 90 degrees left, then little dink bird right in front. NO dogs out of about ten dogs have done it clean. One did it with monstr handle on long gun. Ohni left out one important part! You have to run a blind under the arc of the flier after you pick up one bird! 
Judges said they would not scrap it, so we will see. 
Hard rain most of the morning, test didn't start until 11:00 am

Suspended now due to more rain


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Any PETA folks in the gallary? 

Is it raining in the Texas Panhandle?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Derby results:

1st - 8 
2nd - 5 
3rd - 1
4th - 13
RJ - 12


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open: 2, 3, 6, 10, 15, 19, 22, 26, 29, 39, 40, 43, 45, 47, 49, 63, 64, 71, 73, 79, 86


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Derby according to lainee

8 Bullet/Hurst
5 Arrow/Farmer/Edwards
1 Bounce/Murray/Milligan
13 Boomer/cates/Milligan
RJ 12 Leroy/grimes

Congrads to Dan, Bobby and Troy.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Dan Hurst on the Derby Win!
Bobby


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Troy Murray and Tim Milligan! Third place puts Bounce on Derby List!
Bobby


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Dan, Bobby, Charles and Tim Milligan on the derby places!!! Also Huge CONGRATS to Mike and Kerri Briggs, Tim Milligan and Penny on Winning the Qual in just her second attempt!!

Troy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

We had great minor stakes this weekend. Thanks to our judges and workers who endured the horrible weather. Now we need to get the Open and Am in the books tomorrow.

19 dogs left to run the Amateur first series in the morning.

SM


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

9 of 10 move on for The Man.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Derby according to lainee
> 
> 8 Bullet/Hurst
> 5 Arrow/Farmer/Edwards
> ...


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Big congrats to Mike and Keri Briggs on the Qual Win! First Blue ribbon for the wall with hopefully many more to follow! Way to go Tim and Penny!
Bobby


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Very nice dog Dan....Congrats


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Tim Milligan on a great weekend, first in the Qual, and then in the Derby. Kudos to Troy Murray and Bounce on making the Derby list. Big congratulations to Bobby Farmer and his great Derby dog Arrow, run by Mark Edwards. I expect we'll be hearing of Bobby's other good Derby dog, Dealer, from Montana soon. Congratulations to all.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

am callbacks to water blind: 2, 4, 6, 15, 16, 23, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 45, 46, 54, 55, 58, 59


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to piper, Mark Edwards and Frank Price on their 2nd in the Open!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Any other results?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry, after "butthead" decided to square the entry and play on the point for the water blind I left, got long drive up to IA.

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

John C. with pearl won am
Steve H. with Gracie 2nd
Mark R. with Norman 3rd
John C. with Tia 4th


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

FOM said:


> Congrats to piper, Mark Edwards and Frank Price on their 2nd in the Open!


Nice, congratulations Frank and Mark


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Open:

1. Maury

2. Piper

3. Bobby

4. Tia

Am:

1: Pearl

Can't remember the final 3 in order but Gracie, Norman, and Tia were the other 3.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Way to go on the 2nd Frank. 

She gets better and better.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go John! Congratz!

Aaron*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Maury, Bobby, Tia, Pearl, Norman, and Gracie. 

Mr. Danny kinda killed it.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Way to go Team Farmer........


If ya ain't throwin' 250 Marks a day, I guess ya just ain't throwin' Marks....;-)


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

HUGE, HUGE, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO MY GOOD FRIEND JOHN CAIRE AND PEARL FOR WINNING THE AM! Couldn't be happier for you! Wish I could have seen it!

Congratulations on Tia's Open placement!

Moroccan internet regards,

Tom


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

FOM said:


> Congrats to piper, Mark Edwards and Frank Price on their 2nd in the Open!





Tulsa Slim said:


> Nice, congratulations Frank and Mark





DKR said:


> Way to go on the 2nd Frank.
> 
> She gets better and better.


Thanks all. NutCase and Mark ran a great trial. A little over a month ago my good friend Brian Freeland became a partner with me on Piper. He put her with Mark where she has an opportunity to develop into the competitor I've always thought she could be. It's a good situation for Brian, me, Mark, and Piper. I call that a good deal. 

A huge thanks to Brandon Wall, Metro club, and all that worked and judged under very difficult conditions. Let's just say that the south OK drought is officially over.

fp


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> Thanks all. NutCase and Mark ran a great trial. A little over a month ago my good friend Brian Freeland became a partner with me on Piper. He put her with Mark where she has an opportunity to develop into the competitor I've always thought she could be. It's a good situation for Brian, me, Mark, and Piper. I call that a good deal.
> 
> A huge thanks to Brandon Wall, Metro club, and all that worked and judged under very difficult conditions. Let's just say that the south OK drought is officially over.
> 
> fp


Oh, well a huge congrats to Brian as well, then.


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

TMURRAY said:


> CONGRATS to Dan, Bobby, Charles and Tim Milligan on the derby places!!! Also Huge CONGRATS to Mike and Kerri Briggs, Tim Milligan and Penny on Winning the Qual in just her second attempt!!
> 
> Troy


Thanks Troy. We are thrilled.


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet! Keep it going!


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

CONGRATS to Mike and Kerri Briggs, Tim Milligan and Penny on Winning the Qual.

Way yo go Tim!!!! Ya'll did good!!!!


----------

